# BIGFOOT? What does everyone think?



## dingle (Aug 15, 2008)

Just heard about this. what do you think??


http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/08/14/big...ody/index.html


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 15, 2008)

I think an hour per pound over hickory.


----------



## guvna (Aug 15, 2008)

i would smoke with hickory @ 225* for 15-20 min per lb. or until an internal temp of 170* is reached. :)


----------



## richtee (Aug 15, 2008)

Consider a heavy duty marinade. That's GOTTA be some tough meat.


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 15, 2008)

I was wundering where my brother in law went...


----------



## dingle (Aug 15, 2008)

If you look at the link, the big guy is in a freezer. How would ya thaw-out 500 lbs of bigfoot meat??


----------



## richtee (Aug 15, 2008)

Just chunk it out..better smoke ring if it's a bit frozen. Longer cooking time is all!


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 15, 2008)

With a BIG


----------



## richtee (Aug 15, 2008)

AhhhhhHahahahahahaahahahahahahaahah!


----------



## dingle (Aug 15, 2008)

Now thats funny!! Its also funny how the smokingmeatforum members have the same sense of humor!!


----------



## monty (Aug 15, 2008)

You guys are a riot!

Got me chuckling big time!

The thing in the freezer might just be an elaborate hoax. Then again it might not. I am calling out any and all members here who have real deep woods experience to weigh in.

Anything you say in this forum will not be held against you. And it might surprise some of the doubters just what their peers have to say!

Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Joe....lolol!

Well it certainly looks real to me, and I'm pretty sure I have one living in my barn (after dark), along with a chupacabra.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm 6'2" wear a size 15 boot an kinda hairy?  Better stay outa Georgia!

We will see what happens, don't know why there couldn't be some, usually these turn out ta be pranks.  One these days though, somebody might actually find one.  If it's alive, hope it can run an hide, life in a lab cage ain't gonna be fun fer it.


----------



## camping hoosiers (Aug 15, 2008)

Darn... I knew I should have bought a Big Block !!


----------



## camping hoosiers (Aug 15, 2008)

On a more serious note. I have spent a bunch of my life in the woods chasing down various critters. Both day and night hunting.

I have never seen a bigfoot or anything that I thought could be. Now I have heard a couple of things that to this day I can't explain. 

At the end of the day, I believe that if such a creature lived in the United States that someone would have killed one, or found a dead one by now. So until someone shows us a real one, I don't guess that I believe they exist.

So...  I'm waiting to hear "the rest of the story" on this one.

Wouldn't it be cool though it it were real?


----------



## fritz (Aug 15, 2008)

Dingle, Leave it to a guy from 'Cuse.....any chance to play on the football team?


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 15, 2008)

Whats the big deal, I see a Bigfoot on those Jack Link's commercials all the time.


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 15, 2008)

I think it would be cool, my family always rides me because I want to see one.


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 15, 2008)

All I have to say is Goony Google!


----------



## monty (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm gonna keep this thread bumped.

I find the topic, a possible proof of a Bigfoot, fascinating.

There's a lot more wating to be said

Cheers!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 16, 2008)

We have a BIGFOOT here in Maine too!  Occasionally, these creatures help me split wood, but I will say, they are not very good at identifying the hardwoods, like CHERRY?  I taught one how to grill, but the big ***tard kept eating all my venison.  Anyway, nice creatures, kind of moody, though?


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 16, 2008)

I hope it is real.  I think it would be very cool.

And regarding the corpse and not finding them all over the place, I have yet to find a dead bald eagle around these parts, but I know we have them.  I don't think that a body rotting in deep woods is something that people are likely to stumble upon often.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 16, 2008)

I am a believer; what scares me is I have not seen WD log on today, does this beast that was found have a ponytail?


----------



## coyote (Aug 16, 2008)

retirement plans now ruined..

for sale: custom mauser 98, express sites, 100 rounds of .458 win. monolthic solids, I johny steward electronic caller with remote and several tapes of what we thought it sounded like. 3rd gen nite vision, female scents, one great monkey recipe from dark africa. and a huge spit and rottisiere..


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 16, 2008)

I think this guys is a nutball, screwball, wack job.  Sorry I can't beleive.  These things would be spotted lots of times if they were real.  Better yet i like the fools who blow money searching and seem to find nothing.  Must be tied to our government.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG!! LMAO
"Bunny put her face in the water came up with a fish and said goony googoo"
Thanks for the good laugh SG


----------



## supervman (Aug 16, 2008)

Montauk Monster Retake. 
(sorry, haven't read all posts, so if it's already up MY BAD! ) 

Prediction: in two weeks the "monster" is stolen or lost! OH NO!

OR as William Shakespeare said "much ado about nothing"

Either that or "a midsummer nights dream" !


----------



## desertlites (Aug 16, 2008)

after these posts is best I keep my thoughts to myself.UFO's ain't here either huh?


----------



## supervman (Aug 16, 2008)

If they also put up Mermaids, Unicorns and Jackalopes THEN you would know for SURE that they were real! :) 

Link's makes some pretty good jerky too BTW. (that was the serious note)


----------



## haglered (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought that you used Pecan for Bigfoot and Hickory for Yeti at one and a half hours per pound....

Oh well, I guess you do have to add time for frozen meat.


----------



## richtee (Aug 16, 2008)

Example  Jimmy Hoffa?   ;{)


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 16, 2008)

There's a 20 ft Jackalope sitting on top of L&M's Used Car Lot's offfice on Camp Bowie, Ft. Worth - been there for 20 years or more... I'll have to take a pic and post it to prove it if it's in a good mood this afternoon... it's right up the street from the Mule Bar..


----------



## monty (Aug 16, 2008)

Check out the following link to Reuters

http://www.reuters.com/article/topNe...edName=topNews


----------



## coyote (Aug 16, 2008)

no one hs mentioned malpie monsters as yet..they are elusive.
and on several other forums that I was on years back. I busted the myth of not finding dead big foot bodys decomposing in the forest ect..they are cannnibals and eat their their dead..forest critters can eat the bones in a matter of a couple days and hide them..

but in all the fun we are having here.
I truly belive things on our planet are still eluding us. and in space..well, I have witnessed on two seperate occasions things flying that are unexplaneable. over 20 federal police officers working the grave yard shift in the canal zone saw early one morning a herd of space craft fly over and around a mt. 
My limited times on our oceans.I have seen things that most folks would beleive to be a tall tale if I told them.
I am sure others have seen neat stuff and choose not to talk about it..
mostly the ones that don't talk are the ones that got probed.lol


----------



## vince (Aug 16, 2008)

Bigfoot costume rental, $100.....



*Duping the world media, priceless!*


----------



## monty (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey, Guys'Gals!

This was fun while it lasted. 

And that is the difference between us and other forums...we can have fun!

Maybe we should start a separate forum just for the unbelievable and the paranormal.... Just a thought. One's mind can take a lot of turns between here and reality.

On second thought, nah! 

But if something out of the usual does hit the mainstream media feel free to have a go at it here on the SMF!

Cheers!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 17, 2008)

.. Texas style!  At L&M Auto on Camp Bowie, Fort Worth, Tx.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 17, 2008)

Well who knows.  I heard Elvis was alive and working at a bait shop in Mississippi cuttin bait!  Maybe both are true.  LOL


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 18, 2008)

No, not mississippi, Maine, Elvis let his hair grow out and he is BIGFOOT!


----------



## lawdog (Aug 18, 2008)

I heard Elvis and Bruce Lee were spotted living together as life partners in Hawaii


----------



## supervman (Aug 20, 2008)

You heard it here FIRST another SMF exclusive! 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,406101,00.html


----------

